# New Frozen Food Company



## nickyh (Jul 24, 2007)

Great News. A & N Frozen Foods are now offering a delivery service.

Prices start from 12p for Mouse Pinks, 15p for Fluffs and 20p for Mice.

Rats Coming Soon: Pups for 22p, Small Weaners for 40p etc

Please visit our website for further information www.anfrozenfoods.co.uk

If you have any questions please ask.


----------



## kickarse99 (Oct 19, 2006)

iv bought mice off these guys and they are amazing, some of the best mice iv seen and exellent prices. top notch highly recommended. also to top it off they are nice ppl.


----------



## madaboutreptiles (Jun 5, 2007)

I now buy all my mice from Nicky and they are top quality......you will not get better anyware.

Cant recommend them enough...........:no1:


----------



## hermanlover (Jul 8, 2007)

how much is delivery, i dont know if they have made a mistake, but i think the website said 20 - 24 quid?

thanks
lee


----------



## nickyh (Jul 24, 2007)

californiankinglover said:


> how much is delivery, i dont know if they have made a mistake, but i think the website said 20 - 24 quid?
> 
> thanks
> lee


Hi Lee,

Unfortunately, delivery is £20-£24. Most other companies will add the price of their deliveries onto their mice but we dont. You have our mouse prices and the delivery charges separately. We do NOT make any profit from these deliveries. Just to give you a break down:
Our larger box is £24. This comprises of:
£4.55 Polystyrene Box
£16.45 Next Day before 12noon delivery
£2.94 Gel Packs
Total= £23.94
This doesnt include the bubble wrap so we figured out that we would offer the delivery for £24.

Our courier company have told us that once we are sending out 50 parcels a week, our delivery charges will drop. We can then pass that saving onto you.

I hope that explains things.

If you have any other questions, please ask.
Nicky


----------



## hermanlover (Jul 8, 2007)

ok thanks, sorry i didnt mean to sound like that in the message, i was just wondering whether it was that. 

thanks
lee


----------



## SnakeBreeder (Mar 11, 2007)

Some excellent prices there. Almost trade price available to the public.: victory:
I have not used them but a friend has and she sweers by them.
Stephen.


----------



## nickyh (Jul 24, 2007)

californiankinglover said:


> ok thanks, sorry i didnt mean to sound like that in the message, i was just wondering whether it was that.
> 
> thanks
> lee


Dont worry Lee, i didnt take offense. You actually raised a very good point - i suppose a lot of people would like to know the breakdown of the delivery costs. I should think that many would think that it only costs a few pounds and the rest is profit but unfortunately not.
If you have any other questions, please feel free to ask.

Nicky


----------



## rockkeeper (Apr 5, 2007)

well when you get del sorted i ll make an order


----------



## SSamm (Mar 9, 2006)

i might buy from you, what i want ot know, is can your order single items, instead of packs, so insted of 100 pinkies, say only 55?


----------



## Deano (Oct 26, 2006)

Put my order in today, been waiting weeks fo rtheese guys since Camzoo stopped delivering. Fingers crosses service and quality are as good as I hear


----------



## nickyh (Jul 24, 2007)

your_only_nightmare said:


> i might buy from you, what i want ot know, is can your order single items, instead of packs, so insted of 100 pinkies, say only 55?


Hi,

Unfortunately we are unable to split pack sizes. We are a wholesale company and our mice are all packaged up in advance of our orders. Due to lack of free freezer space, we actually only parcel our orders up a couple of hours before the courier arrives. This is why we are unable to repackage anything. We may consider doing smaller pack sizes in the future but at the moment we have no plans to.
Sorry

Nicky


----------



## Deano (Oct 26, 2006)

Just gotta say, awesome quality, sizes spot on, and the mice look so fresh I nearly had one myself! Well done, recommended :no1:


----------



## CBR1100XX (Feb 19, 2006)

Well I have ordered so will await delivery Thursday. Hopefully will sort another order December when Rats are in stock.


----------



## nickyh (Jul 24, 2007)

Deano said:


> Just gotta say, awesome quality, sizes spot on, and the mice look so fresh I nearly had one myself! Well done, recommended :no1:


 
We did consider chocolate dipped ones - i'm sure that somewhere in the far east chocolate pinkies would be a delicacy!!!!:lolsign::lolsign::lolsign:


----------



## nickyh (Jul 24, 2007)

fazer600sy said:


> Well I have ordered so will await delivery Thursday. Hopefully will sort another order December when Rats are in stock.


Hi there,

I just wondered how you got on with your order today? I would love to know if you are happy with the mice and what you think of the quality.

Thanks
Nicky


----------



## CBR1100XX (Feb 19, 2006)

nickyh said:


> Hi there,
> 
> I just wondered how you got on with your order today? I would love to know if you are happy with the mice and what you think of the quality.
> 
> ...


What can I say EXCELLENT:no1:

Packaging is superb much better than the last supplier I used, all arrived perfectly frozen and well I was extremely impressed at how the mice where packaged into bags, lined up very neatly so none of this squashed up in a massive clump that I have been used to. Even my wife commented on the neatness of how they are bagged. Sizes are spot on you will certainly get my custom again.

I purchased 100 Fluffs, 100 Small, 100 Med and 100 ex breeders, postage was £24 which for how they are packaged is great. I would normally have to order Rats as well which would need another box so this would be my only concern on next order. 

Overall a superb service:thumb:


----------



## madaboutreptiles (Jun 5, 2007)

fazer600sy said:


> What can I say EXCELLENT:no1:
> 
> Packaging is superb much better than the last supplier I used, all arrived perfectly frozen and well I was extremely impressed at how the mice where packaged into bags, lined up very neatly so none of this squashed up in a massive clump that I have been used to. Even my wife commented on the neatness of how they are bagged. Sizes are spot on you will certainly get my custom again.
> 
> ...


I just collected my order......top quality....my corns just cant get enough of them.....:2thumb:


----------



## nickyh (Jul 24, 2007)

fazer600sy said:


> I purchased 100 Fluffs, 100 Small, 100 Med and 100 ex breeders, postage was £24 which for how they are packaged is great. I would normally have to order Rats as well which would need another box so this would be my only concern on next order.
> 
> 
> Dont worry - it is all in hand! This our only concern too - at present an additional 'big' box will cost £15 (£24 for the 1st box and £15 for the 2nd one). We are not happy with this either and are trying desperately to find somewhere where we can get hold of very big polystyrene boxes but everywhere we try at the moment wants too much money. We wont give up!
> ...


----------



## NBLADE (Apr 11, 2007)

i just ordered 100 pinkies, 50 small, 50 medium, and 50 ex breeder mice, that will cost me half of what i normally pay for them, and will probably be ordering monthly from now on with my rats on top of that as well.


----------



## river (Oct 12, 2007)

there great prises my local charges £1.29 for rat weaners
im gona breed my own i think


----------



## jonnydotcom (Sep 8, 2006)

How long before you start delivering rats Nicky?

I'm about to place an order from somewhere else but could wait if its not going to be too long,


----------



## nickyh (Jul 24, 2007)

The plan at the moment is to start with small amounts of rats during December (hopefully, the beginning). As and when we get available stock, we will advertise it on our website, so keep checking!! A & N Frozen Reptile Food

Nicky


----------



## wo0thigh (Nov 15, 2007)

How long can you store them in your freezer for? I can see it being worth while If i was to buy a few hundred (cause of delivery charges) But I only have 1 (soon to be 2) baby corns! They will last forever!!


----------



## hermanlover (Jul 8, 2007)

wo0thigh said:


> How long can you store them in your freezer for? I can see it being worth while If i was to buy a few hundred (cause of delivery charges) But I only have 1 (soon to be 2) baby corns! They will last forever!!


people recomend a maximum of 3 months, as they start to loose all sorts after that

lee


----------

